

FireSass - Bridging the Gap Between Sass and Firebug  - chriseppstein
http://nex-3.com/posts/92-firesass-bridges-the-gap-between-sass-and-firebug

======
qeorge
For those who may not know (I didn't), Sass is a meta-language for CSS, which
adds variables and some syntactic sugar. It stands for "Syntactically Awesome
StyleSheets."

<http://sass-lang.com/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sass_%28stylesheet_language%29>

------
mtarnovan
Very, very useful. I got used to having 10+ sass partials and it's becoming an
inconvenience to track specific declarations in firebug. (Here's an interestin
post about how to structure a sass project
[http://wiseheartdesign.com/articles/2010/01/22/structuring-a...](http://wiseheartdesign.com/articles/2010/01/22/structuring-
a-sass-project/))

------
iamcalledrob
It'd be fantastic if there was a way to integrate firebug with the actual
.sass/.css files, so I can make my adjustments, see them instantly, and press
save if I like them.

It would stop me having to context-switch between my browser with firebug, and
TextMate.

I can't imagine it being terribly difficult to do this, but what do I know?

~~~
chriseppstein
You should look into xrefresh. It's a really great way to edit in sass and
then see the changes in your browser right away.

